# Grana Kf Parts



## Des Roberts (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi all,

I have recently taken in for repair, a GSTP 'Grana' military issue watch poss. WW2. The movement is a KF 262.

To finish the job properly i need the 4th (seconds) wheel as the pivot is missing.

Any ideas for supplier?

[email protected]


----------

